# A Christmas Awwwww



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are the four youngest babies I'm hand-feeding. They are almost two weeks old now and so cute. They posed perfectly all by themselves. Sorry my photoshop skills are remedial at best.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

AWWWWWW is right! THEY'RE SO DARN CUTE  Nothing puts a smile on faster then sweet lil' pidgie babies


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

And the set of bigger babies. . .The fully feathered one is Santa Cruz Jr., who looks just like his dad who passed away, and is just out of squeakerhood himself. Azzy is the big silly bald thing though she finally has feathers coming in, and Toto is the darling half-Sat, round bug-eyed baldie in front who is going to be quite a munchkin.  Toto enjoys hanging out with Azzy during the day and eating seeds with her and SC Jr. Most of his time he spends in the baby tub as Azzy feeds him too much if they're together all the time.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!

Quintuplets!!!


Such little cuties...!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

And Twins!


Lol...


More darlings, for sure...



Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are SO cute, you sure DO have your hands full!

I'm glad you have a little one to remember your beloved Santa Cruz by. That is one special youngster and they all three are adorable as are the 4 little ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those little guys are SO cute. I should have babies in about 4 days. YAY!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awwww they are so sweet MJ!!!   

Thanks for sharing!

Lindi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

MJ, too cute....thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They are beyond darling. What sweeties, all of them. Thank you for the pics MJ.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are kidding us, right MJ??? Remedial photo skills?? HA! I HAVE REMEDIAL (as in ZERO) PHOTO skills...   

YOUR PICS ARE GREAT!!  

SUCH CUTIES!! We will be looking forward to MORE of your "remedial photoshop" skills as they grow, MJ!!  

Hugs and Scritches to the little ones!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly MJ, I think everyone knows how much I adore the itsy-bitsies but that second picture of Santa Cruz, Jr., Azzy and Toto stole my heart. 

Isn't it wonderful how they can get along so well when they're young even though of different ages. They just look so sweet you want to pick them up and squeeze.....softly, of course.

I would like to say I am envious but I dare not because baby season is just around the corner.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe aren't they cuties. It's amazing how easy they are to take care of. Last night after I fed the "tub" babies, I was taking each one out to set on the floor while I changed their towel. Azzy was nearby and when I set the first one down she stomped/ran over to rearrange its yellow hairs on its head, then she did the same with each baby as I set them down. She's such a little mommy. SC Jr. usually runs over to them too, or if they're in the bathroom and I let him out, he flies in there to check on them. It IS really nice that they all get along so well, though they are different ages. They sure amuse the heck out of me.


----------

